# tokina sd 35-200 f4-5.6 any good?



## caged (Jul 15, 2010)

there is one of these in the local classifieds for 100 or b/o. (CDN funds).

is it worth picking up? it fits a nikon slr, but i would want to use it for my d3000. is it an F mount?

i'm a beginner just wanting to experiment.

yay or nay?


----------



## edouble (Jul 15, 2010)

I haven't been able to Google a lot of info on this lens. Keep in mind you will need to manually focus this lens which isn't a bad thing.

Here are some great pics taken with this lens Tokina - SD - 35 - 200 - f/ 1:4 - 5,6 | TrekEarth


----------



## caged (Jul 15, 2010)

i don't mind the manual focus at all really. i actually like using my 50mm 1.8 more than my kit lens.


----------

